# Do you work for Petr now or you are at home?



## elusive

I need to tell 'Do you work for Petr now or you are at home?' and I wrote 'Pracuješ pro Petr nebo domaci?' - is it correct?
The answer was 'co domaci jak pak se mas aim work restaurant for Petr horse work' - the last part of the message was in "english", what could it mean, any ideas?


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Pracuješ teď pro Petra nebo jsi doma?"

I donť understand that second sentence.


----------



## bibax

In correct Czech:

*- Pracuješ teď pro Petra nebo jsi doma?*
- *Jaký "domácí"? Jak pak se máš? Pracuji v restauraci pro Petra, dru jako kůň (koňská práce)*.

You have written in broken Czech: Are you working for Peter or for the landlord?
The answer was: What landlord? How are you? I'm working in restaurant for Peter, a horse work.

"domácí [pán]" (= домашний) also means _landlord, хозяин дома_;


----------



## elusive

bibax said:


> In correct Czech:
> 
> - Jaký "domácí"? Jak pak se máš? Pracuji v restauraci pro Petra, dru jako kůň (koňská práce).



thanks!!
and how can I translate the second - somethig like 
"What is 'domaci'? And how are you? Now I work in a restaurant ... <don't understand the last part> "
?


----------



## bibax

*dru jako kůň/vůl* = надрываюсь как лошадь/вол (работаю как конь);


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elusive said:


> I need to tell 'Do you work for Petr now or you are at home?' and I wrote 'Pracuješ pro Petr nebo domaci?' - is it correct?
> The answer was 'co domaci jak pak se mas aim work restaurant for Petr horse work' - the last part of the message was in "english", what could it mean, any ideas?



Please ask ONE only question for each thread and choose meaningful titles ("please help" is NOT a relevant title)
Please take the time to carefully read  the*  WR rules - (CLICK here)*

Thank you.

MODERATOR


----------

